# Estimate Dump Fees?



## jaronson (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I am curious to hear some different ways of covering dump fees when doing a remodel. Do you estimate how much it is going to cost you to dump the materials and put it in the bid? Do you put in the contract that the owner will cover the bill without knowing what it will be? Would it be worth investing in a dump trailer to save money over they years? Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

The roll-off goes into the proposal! They need to see what it cost! Why would you want to hide it? We don't haul anything ourselves - once you add labor to drive and dump to the dump fee - get a roll-off! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

If you work in an area where 'dumpster theft' is a problem,then your idea of a dump trailer is still something to consider. Your trash cost should bill at a higher rate due to your double handling of the trash-drive time -flat tires-


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Owning a dump trailer is a license to print money. Every time I dump it, I make money. 

I can dump cheapervthan a box and it's on my schedule and it's way gentler on the property. 

Cost is built into the contract.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Owning a dump trailer is a license to print money. Every time I dump it, I make money.
> 
> I can dump cheapervthan a box and it's on my schedule and it's way gentler on the property.
> 
> Cost is built into the contract.


it's also convenient for smaller jobs leaving the trailer at the shop and unloading the cans/debris from the truck into the trialer then taking it after things fill up.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Owning a dump trailer is a license to print money. Every time I dump it, I make money.
> 
> I can dump cheapervthan a box and it's on my schedule and *it's way gentler on the property.
> *
> Cost is built into the contract.


I order "Lugger Boxes" for most jobs.
They don't roll off, and I can set
them off on plywood or cribbing
and do no damage to a lawn,
or a brand new asphalt drive in summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

*6 yard dumpster*

:thumbsup:I have a six yard trash dumpster that I keep at my house. The dump fees a fraction of the price that I would pay if I were to haul to dump. Plus I don't have to go to the dump. It saves me time and money.


----------



## mico (Dec 10, 2009)

i have 300 yards of filler dirt how can i give it away i am located in Detroit Mi will to deliver in Michigan or you can pick it up call at3137902586


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

kcremodeling said:


> Plus I don't have to go to the dump


I bet you can't haul a bobcat/tractor in that dumpster


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mico said:


> i have 300 yards of filler dirt how can i give it away



You could start by
telling people where it is.....:whistling


----------



## mico (Dec 10, 2009)

mico said:


> i have 300 yards of filler dirt how can i give it away i am located in detroit Mi pnone number 3137902586 will deliver]


----------

